# New GE "Mini" cfl daylight 6500k bulbs!



## rancherlee (Sep 15, 2008)

I was at Target today and I always like to check the lighting section to see if there are any new bulbs out there for cheap DIY hoods and such. The now have Mini CFL's in the daylight 6500k color which use more efficient T2 tubing instead of T3 and they are quite a bit smaller than there regular counterparts which use T3 tubing. The only had them in 10w=40w so far so far but I seen tags for 60w equivalents also. These produce 55 LPW (lumen per watt) compared to the full size version which is 48 LPW so you get more lumens for your energy dollar in a good color for a planted or cichlid tank. They ALSO fit nicely with PLENTY of room to spare in the hood of my Eclipse 12 gallon tank that I'm turning into a fry nursery, The regular CFLs did not.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! saves me a lot of research  In your DIY applications do you think it would be better to mount the bulbs vertically or horizontally? :-?

Thanks again!


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I saw a new bulb too and picked one up. It was like a twisty bulb, only the tubing was no thicker than a strand of spaghetti. No info on lumens or K, but it only uses 3 watts. The light looks close to daylight and one bulb would light up a ten gallon tank. The base is like a Christmas light, but it came with an adapter. It was at Home Depot, but they didn't have any more when I went back. Also saw a presentation on future LED lighting for aquariums. It is supposed to be in development.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

LED are most likely the future of aquarium lighting. There are some threads on aquaticplantcentral.com regarding how well they work for growing plants and corals. That was my biggest concern. I've used two 1watt LEDs on my 70 gal and it lit up great! I think the cost is still rather prohibitive, at least for now so I'll probably stick with Floro's for most tanks


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

There is also an entirely different technology that can surpass the LED eventually, several times the lumens for each watt. Their concentrations are now on commercial and public outdoor and highway lighting. It might be smart to go after the big money first, or it may be dumb if vested interests can outmanuver you.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

*rancherlee* Can you post a picture of the bulb; maybe even the packaging?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

D-007 said:


> *rancherlee* Can you post a picture of the bulb; maybe even the packaging?


Yes please, I am interested to see the difference the "mini" has from the spiral CFL's I have been using.


----------



## rancherlee (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a standard 60w equivalent compared to the 40 watt Mini. I didn't have a 40w regular to compare with but there is a HUGE difference in size. The 60 watt mini looks the same as the 40 except it has one more "twist" of tubing.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for putting up the picture. :thumb:

I think have seen them before but didn't pay much attention to them (wife was distracting me :wink:  ) but I will definitely keep an eye out for them next time I go to Walmart or Target. Might even see if Home Depot or Lowes has them.


----------

